# Ipad et firefox



## mispreuve (21 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai un Ipad 3g depuis quelques jours. Safari fonctionne bien, mais je n'arrive pas à charger FIREFOX 
Merci pour votre aide

Bonnes fêtes

JP Mispreuve

Drôme


----------



## NicoN (21 Décembre 2010)

mispreuve a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un Ipad 3g depuis quelques jours. Safari fonctionne bien, mais je n'arrive pas à charger FIREFOX
> Merci pour votre aide
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas certain de bien comprendre ? tu essayes de télécharger le browser Firefox c'est bien cela ? Si c'est effectivement le cas sauf erreur de ma part, il n'existe pas de version compatible avec l'IPAD ... tu ne peux donc pas installer une version windows ou mac os de Firefox.

Bonnes Fêtes

Nicolas


----------



## innocente (21 Décembre 2010)

mispreuve a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un Ipad 3g depuis quelques jours. Safari fonctionne bien, mais je n'arrive pas à charger FIREFOX
> Merci pour votre aide
> 
> ...



Ca n'existe pas, au pire tu peux jouer avec ça mais c'est en version format iPhone

http://www.igen.fr/app-store/firefox-home-en-vf-et-avec-moteur-de-recherche-16531


----------



## mispreuve (22 Décembre 2010)

Merci Nicolas

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h28 ----------

Merci pour ta réponse


----------

